# Blue gill Heaven



## ugly_stick101 (Dec 22, 2005)

It was last summer and My uncle's , aunt, brothers were out fishing on Lake Yankton in Yankton, SD. We decided to go bluegill fishing. Well it turns out within like around 1 hour we have caught over 70 bluegill! Well i think its either 25 or 50 to a limit so we didnt go over because everyone had a fishing license... and if you are a juvenile or under 16 you are required to take your oun limit so we didnt go over our limit. The funny thing was we were basically fly fishing with normal rods but in a different way. Some of them were good size too.

----> here is my question... how many blugill have you caugt within a hour? Reply with the number and the state if you could please...thanx.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

So many I lose count. :lol: MN.


----------

